# Bearded dragons nose turned white?



## eagle2508 (Mar 17, 2010)

I hope someone can help....

My bearded dragons nose has turned white from his mouth to his nostrils... I've been told he's just shedding... Is he or should I be getting worried?

Any help would be hugely appreiciated!


----------



## vickysmith1 (Mar 6, 2010)

without a picture it will be hard to tell. but my female sometimes "half sheds" the back half of her head was a normal colour whereas her front half (from the eyes to the tip of her nose) was pale. it sounds like that could be the case with yours. hope this helped


----------



## Button12 (Nov 28, 2009)

mine does this about a week b4 a shed, its not pure white tho, it has a little shade of pink/rose, very subtle.


----------



## Chewitt (Jul 28, 2009)

my water dragon does it,a few days before shedding he goes a whiteish/greyish colour id say its nowt to worry about


----------



## eagle2508 (Mar 17, 2010)

Note sure if the picture is linking correctly.... Can you see it?

I only have Internet on my phone so not sure if it's just me that can't see it..


----------



## eagle2508 (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Geckogirl_88 (Apr 24, 2009)

looks like its shedding
xx


----------



## eagle2508 (Mar 17, 2010)

Ah ok brilliant!

I take it the pic did work then...

Thanks all for your help


----------

